# WANTED:Drift wood



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

Does anyone have any used drift wood willing to sell for a resonable price?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

itsmesiva said:


> Does anyone have any used drift wood willing to sell for a resonable price?


Check on the Buy/Sell Section

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28083&highlight=driftwood

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31617&highlight=driftwood

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31641&highlight=driftwood


----------

